# المرأة الحكيمة.!!



## happy angel (30 مارس 2009)

*المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه.
تحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه. ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها ، حتى لا تخدش كبرياءه كرجل! حقاً, ينبغى ان يبعد الرجل عن الكبرياء.
ولكن بطبيعته لا يحب أن تقوده المرأة! ويصر باستمرار على عبارة " الرجل رأس المرأة" (1كو 3:11) (أف 5: 23،22)
والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
فى مجال الحق يمكن أن تقنعه، ولكن لا تشعره بأنها تقوده!
وفى حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق.. وتقدر ظروفه الخارجية، وتحاول أن تخفف عنه على قدر الإمكان. إن كان يناسبه الصمت تصمت، وإن كان يناسبه الضحك تضحك. وإن كان مستعداً للحوار تحاوره.
إن كانت بينهما مودة وثقة، سيصارحها الرجل بما يتعبه.وإن لم توجد هذة المودة، تحاول هى أن توجدها. وفى جو المودة والثقة، توجد الصراحة التى يحلان بها مشاكلهما. وتحاول المرأة أن تكون لزوجها "معيناً نظيره" كما قال الكتاب (تك 18:2)
ففى أى الأمور تكون "معيناً نظيره"
ليس فقط فى إدارة المنزل ، وفى تربية الأولاد. بل أيضاً فى أمور عديدة: فى ضيقه النفسى ، وفى مشاكله الإجتماعية والشخصية. وإن كانت المرأة على جانب من الذكاء والحكمة,يمكن أن تتدخل فى حياته بعمق، وتقدم له الرأى السديد. المهم أنها تدرس نفسيته، وتكسب ثقته، وتعرف متى تعملوكيف
وبهذا تقيم توازناً بين الحب والكرامة فى حياتهما.
فلا الحب يضيع الكرامة، باسم الدالة. ولا الكرامة تضيع الحب، حرصاً على الاحترام المطلوب.
إنما يمكن أن تعامله بحب عميق، وفى نفس الوقت باحترام شديد. ولا تفقد احترامها له باسم الدالة وإزالة الكلفة بينهما...
انا لا أنصح مطلقاً بإزالة الكلفة تماماً، بحيث يفد الزجان احترام كل منهما للآخر ، برفع الكلفة بينهما!! فليبقَ الاحترام قائم، فهو سياج منيع يحفظ العلاقات الزوجية بغير إنهيار . وليكن كل منهما حريصاً على مشاعر الآخر، يدقق فى كل كلمة يقولها ولا يخطئ*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جدا 

ميرسى هابى انجل

ويارب تكون هابى على طول


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا

شكرا ليكي هااابي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

*هابي ثانكيو ع موضوعك حلو كتتتتتييييييير
انا مؤمنه كتتتتتيييييير بان الحكمة الطريق لحياة افضل 
 وفينا نلاحظ أنو بعدم التهور بالفكر أو الألفاظ 
مع الجميع حتى لا يهان أسم الرب بسبب جهالتنا 
و مع الاسرة وشريك الحياة 
لأنو كلمات القريب من نفسك تؤثر فيك وتؤلم روحك 
لكن البعيد ما فيك تهتم لأنو لا يعرف حقيقتك ولا تختبروا الحياة معا .
لهيك المرأة الحكيمة هي يا اللي تحافظ ع كرامة زوجها 
وتكون معينه آلو بشركة الحياة 
لتكون كنيسة تحب الرب وتقدم الحياة آلو .
الرب يبارك حياتك هابي وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتييييير وموضوعاتك المتميزة .*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياهابي علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك

الله يعطينا روح الحكمة
​


----------



## doooody (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يبا ك حياتك 
:ab4:_​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا هابى انجل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا هابي
وفعلا المرأه الذكيه هي الي تقدر تحتوي الرجل 
وتكسبه بالحب والتفاهم في كل الاحوال بدون تسلط
تسمع منه مشاكله وتحتمله وقت ضيقه
وتكون الصدر الحنون ليه دايما
وتكون الملجأ الوحيد ليه
بكدا تكون حياتهم كلها سعيده
وربنا يبارك حياة كل اولاده​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر منن رائع يا هابي 
اللة يباركك علي النصائح المفيدة

محتاجين كلامك ونصايحكك علطول​*


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا هابي ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> كلام جميل جدا
> 
> ميرسى هابى انجل
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا
> 
> شكرا ليكي هااابي
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *هابي ثانكيو ع موضوعك حلو كتتتتتييييييير
> انا مؤمنه كتتتتتيييييير بان الحكمة الطريق لحياة افضل
> وفينا نلاحظ أنو بعدم التهور بالفكر أو الألفاظ
> مع الجميع حتى لا يهان أسم الرب بسبب جهالتنا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> شكرا ياهابي علي الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويفرح قلبك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا هابى انجل
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

doooody قال:


> _ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبا ك حياتك
> :ab4:_​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا هابي
> وفعلا المرأه الذكيه هي الي تقدر تحتوي الرجل
> وتكسبه بالحب والتفاهم في كل الاحوال بدون تسلط
> تسمع منه مشاكله وتحتمله وقت ضيقه
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر منن رائع يا هابي
> اللة يباركك علي النصائح المفيدة
> 
> محتاجين كلامك ونصايحكك علطول​*


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي يا هابي ،وربنا يباركك


----------

